# whats the car you hate the most as lowrider?



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Not trying to hate but there is some low lows out there that look funky,not quite got that lowrider look in my eye.ill start it off 81-88 grandprixs,any four door post impala,


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Grand Marquis, Crown Vic, or Roadmaster. JMO


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Camaros,trans ams,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I like all lowlows don't hate any ride that's how it should be I think. If I could I would lowride every car I see I like the word ones that noone likes just me I guess


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any and all fwd


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I like all lowlows don't hate any ride that's how it should be I think. If I could I would lowride every car I see I like the word ones that noone likes just me I guess


Nah bro you can't make everything into a low low.that be a a disaster lol


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Toyatas,hondas,any import


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

1989-2011 don't make good lowriders even bigbody caddys ahve an angle thats all wrong so cut off for lowriding is 1989 anything newer is not a lowerider. i don't make the rules


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Silentdawg said:


> any and all fwd


This I can agree with, other than that. I think people need to get their own opinion as to what a lowrider should be, way too many sheeple lowriders out there. JMO


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

joeycutlass said:


> 1989-2011 don't make good lowriders even bigbody caddys ahve an angle thats all wrong so cut off for lowriding is 1989 anything newer is not a lowerider. i don't make the rules


So the 1989 Caddy can, but the 90 can't? Same car...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Impalas


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

joeycutlass said:


> 1989-2011 don't make good lowriders even bigbody caddys ahve an angle thats all wrong so cut off for lowriding is 1989 anything newer is not a lowerider. i don't make the rules


big bodies are one of my favorite lows..
i'd say any small cars


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate to see anything that sounds like my lawnmower being a lowrider( 4 bangers ) lmao


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

I think any car that's RWD has a place somewhere. But I hate to put a limit on what's accptable as a low because I want to see more lowriders around. Everyone can't run out and buy a Caddy or Impala some people just have to work with what they have.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TAT2DAN said:


> I think any car that's RWD has a place somewhere. But I hate to put a limit on what's accptable as a low because I want to see more lowriders around. Everyone can't run out and buy a Caddy or Impala some people just have to work with what they have.


:werd:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

4 door cutless i think thay are a waste of money:thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

4 door non traditional cars and the god awful wagons :barf:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regals


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

impalas


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

delta 88's...90-96 caprice...73-77 montes...70's&80's lincolns....rivis....any truck period...any grand prix ...im sure i can come wit more


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

so far I agree with all CHITOWN LOS has said and most others.... Good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> any and all fwd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

woeone23 said:


> delta 88's...90-96 caprice...*73-77 montes...70's&80's lincolns....rivis*....any truck period...any grand prix ...im sure i can come wit more


 yo know most of the famous lowriders are in the group that i bolded


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> yo know most of the famous lowriders are in the group that i bolded


I love the body lines of da monte carlo


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> yo know most of the famous lowriders are in the group that i bolded


thats all good but the topic says what do i think is the ugliest ...u may think they coo but ull never see me a proud owner of any that i said are ugly...look back one dude said impalas...i think hes nuts but thats just the way he feels bout them


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Then there's no point to this topic cus every car will be ugly if we took everyones opinions.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate astro vans,even worst some people put juice on them.gtfooh


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> Then there's no point to this topic cus every car will be ugly if we took everyones opinions.


that y they say opinions are like assholes everyone has one


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

what the fuck dam your a crazy fool


vynetyme said:


> Impalas


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

I REALLY DONT CARE FOR GRAND PRIX BUT WE GOT ONE FROM MY CLUB AND ITS CLEAN


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> regals


x-2 I've had a bunch of cars ....but I can't stand regals.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

SupremeAir said:


> x-2 I've had a bunch of cars ....but I can't stand regals.


not a fan of the way the front bumper sticks out away from the fenders. Thats what kills the regal for me :happysad:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

i seen some clean grand prix's this past weekend don't really car for camaro or firebird lolo's... some honda's look o.k. for lowriders but detroit needs to make more rwd cars period. also newer trucks like 80's and up silverado's i have yet to like as a lowlow


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

reegal's are classic lowriders


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ME TO THAT ONE AND THE ONE FROM MY CLUB ARE CLEAN MY BOI BUT I WOULD NOT BUILD ONE


harborarea310 said:


> View attachment 360202
> I REALLY DONT CARE FOR GRAND PRIX BUT WE GOT ONE FROM MY CLUB AND ITS CLEAN


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

astro vans, blazers, and trucks are crap. straight junk.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

4 DOORS, FRONT WHEEL DRIVES AND ANYTHING THAT'S NOT AN ACTUAL CAR (LIKE SUVS, ETC)


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Impala rags are hideous.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow I tough I was crazy by liking cars like boneville,dodge magnums the 70's darts,dusters,mavericks, you get the pic but ppl saying impalas 70's montes,regals,cutlass,grand prix to me that's crazy but every one has there opinion and intitled to there opinion but I get a lot of shit for liking wierd cars I guess I just like different. I just want to see more lowlows on the road what ever you chose its cool w me


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Then there's no point to this topic cus every car will be ugly if we took everyones opinions.


When everyone compromises you end up with the Pontiac Aztek.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> When everyone compromises you end up with the Pontiac Aztek.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

I rather ride a bicycle, than one of those ugly ass things!!! Well, since I'm here, I'll add my opinion... let's stay away from the hybrids, huh. ESPECIALLY THOSE HIDEOUS TOYOTA PRIUS PILES OF SHIT!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

EBAY said:


> Impala rags are hideous.


Co-signed....can't stand em.Overrated,Overpopulated,square non brake having,non light working,overheating,long ass boats.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i think the Suzuki samurais are the funniest thing out there i cant take em seriously they look hilarious


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

any car that has a bucket splash full of pinstriping,,,,,, that shit is so tacky.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

unless its your first car, any G body (El Camion included). My kid neighbor has an 83 Regal with missing bumper fillers, bald tires and 2" extended arms. Kid barely knows how to wipe his ass yet he's pimpin a Regal.....Nuff Said


or towncars. 


Just my worthless $.02


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i took this one chick to show a show a couple yrs ago...she said "uggg is dumb that eveybody got the same little wheels".. she did have a valid point


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Another one I hate as a low low- the ford mustang


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck impalas and caprice


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

vans, mini/pickups, nova's, any Dodge, 5.0's , cuttys, grandprix, those fourdoor caddys not the bigbodys the 80's style,


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Man yall ****** always hatin somethin!! Get a fuckin life!







80 FWD EL DOGS AND RIVIS, 70s Regals, any pre 63' Fords, any post 69 non catalina, bonneville, or gto pontiacs and any mopars. And 4 door cuttys or regals just look wierd. If those are juiced: SCRAP EM. Oh yea 61 impalas suck in ANY fashion


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:twak:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

TAT2DAN said:


> I think any car that's RWD has a place somewhere. But I hate to put a limit on what's accptable as a low because I want to see more lowriders around. Everyone can't run out and buy a Caddy or Impala some people just have to work with what they have.


thats so true


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> Grand Marquis, Crown Vic, or Roadmaster. JMO


 X95


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Wow I tough I was crazy by liking cars like boneville,dodge magnums the 70's darts,dusters,mavericks, you get the pic but ppl saying impalas 70's montes,regals,cutlass,grand prix to me that's crazy but every one has there opinion and intitled to there opinion but I get a lot of shit for liking wierd cars I guess I just like different. I just want to see more lowlows on the road what ever you chose its cool w me


most of the posts on here are being smart asses, except mine when I said wagons are hideous :yessad:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

misterslick said:


> X95


 Idk rm's are faaaat grand marquis are too


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

As far as the "accepted" lowrider, I always hated 78-80 Regals and Cutlasses.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i always hated 78 79 80 monte but when training day came out shit love at first sight


i always hated caprice 4dr box to this day but 2dr is te shit


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

OGJordan said:


> As far as the "accepted" lowrider, I always hated 78-80 Regals and Cutlasses.


x1000 -good one


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think any car done right looks good in some ways everyone has there own pet peeve when it comes to rides but I've seen alot of what should be nice cars done be it a impala or caddyor?? with fuckin animal print interior( just cause it's expensive Dosent make it nice ) and paint that don't match shit else they did on the car funny how people wanna hate on any g body when some are done better than half the other shit that's out there always gonna be something someone dont like just my worthless 2 pennies


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

And yes grand Marquis ,roadMasters, crown Vic, and any Honda, Acura , Mitsubishi......


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Hate buick lesabres ,park avenues.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Never really cared for Ford bombs


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> unless its your first car, any G body (El Camion included). My kid neighbor has an 83 Regal with missing bumper fillers, bald tires and 2" extended arms. Kid barely knows how to wipe his ass yet he's pimpin a Regal.....Nuff Said
> 
> 
> or towncars.
> ...


exactly how i feel... g bodys are teenager cars, dont get me wrong there are alot,of nice g bodys but, only about 30% are clean ...


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Pt cruisers


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

93-96' Cadillac Fleetwoods.. they are the new G-bodies, everyones fuckin got one.. :ugh:


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

i have been low riding for a lot of years i have seen a lot of cars built as low riders some looked good, some did not thats how low riding got started, you did not want to go with flow if we built all of the same brand cars there would be no fun in low riding hydro`s or no hydro`s and not all of your early low riders had hydraulics.


----------



## raju (Sep 6, 2011)

crown vics and any pick-ups


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> exactly how i feel... g bodys are teenager cars, dont get me wrong there are alot,of nice g bodys but, only about 30% are clean ...


g bodies/teenagers -> impalas/middle age -> bombs/older years. so the older you get the older the car?:roflmao: older guys lookin at impalas like Man thats some 40 year old dude shit lol


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

any front wheel drive and uniframe cars


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Windex said:


> g bodies/teenagers -> impalas/middle age -> bombs/older years. so the older you get the older the car?:roflmao: older guys lookin at impalas like Man thats some 40 year old dude shit lol


LOL ITS TRUE...
G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE... BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)



That holds true to maybe 10% of the bombs out there. Most could be had for under $15k...and they have to be pretty sweet to fetch that kind of coin. It's rare to see a 49-54 BOMB sell for anything higher than that. Forget about the 4 doors. Those are a Dime a dozen.

It's the earlier 48 and under fleetline, Fleetmaster and Master Deluxe's that bring good $$


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Windex said:


> so the older you get the older the car?:roflmao: older guys lookin at impalas like Man thats some 40 year old dude shit lol


Funny and True :roflmao:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I don't really like the topic of the thread because I try to encourage all low riding expeacially in todays age where it is dying quickly but........... I don't care for:

FWD's
94+ Fleetwoods and Lincolns
Imports

Anything from 70's 80's 2door thats RWD I can usually get down with.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE...
> G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


dont agree with that all, 80's to 90's parts cost as much as impala parts. Ive bought them so I know what Im talking about


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> dont agree with that all, 80's to 90's parts cost as much as impala parts. Ive bought them so I know what Im talking about


That may be true but you are starting off with a $3k car. With the $$ you use to build a full show 80/90s ride, you can barely buy an early classic. Big difference.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Hate buick lesabres ,park avenues.


I think if I ever got another 80's car it'd be a LeSabre or Electra.. 81' LeSabre was my first car..
I like em cuz theyre like a full-size Regal and different than a CoupeD or 2door Caprice..
This was my 84' Electra..


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Well I don't really like the topic of the thread because I try to encourage all low riding expeacially in todays age where it is dying quickly but.....



We may BS and say that we hate this or that but at the end of the day, much respect to any and all who are out there making it happen. Be it on a primered Regal or a sick 62 drop, its all the same to me.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE...
> G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


Well i guess i'm on some "low class" teenager type shit since i roll a g-body according to this topic. For anyone that builds a g-body now a days knows that parts are not cheap. I just choose to fix up the car of MY choice because I can. I'd rather have $$$ put away for the kid's college, 2 houses, half a dozen vehicles that are all driveable, and the opportunity to vacation whenever the hell i want than spend 100k on something thats going to sit in the garage and get hated on by so called fellow lowriders when i decide to trailer it out somewhere anyways. It's call priorities, ya know. I disagree with bombs being on the higher end of the spectrum, they go for pretty cheap for being so old from what i've seen. Just my $.02


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Windex said:


> g bodies/teenagers -> impalas/middle age -> bombs/older years. so the older you get the older the car?:roflmao: older guys lookin at impalas like Man thats some 40 year old dude shit lol


Shit thats me I parked my Olds 10 years ago and now im building a 64 drop .


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Well I don't really like the topic of the thread because I try to encourage all low riding expeacially in todays age where it is dying quickly but........... I don't care for:
> 
> FWD's
> 94+ Fleetwoods and Lincolns
> ...


so 93 fleetwoods and 93 lincolns are cool even they are the same car just different year makes no since


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE...
> G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


so if you got a g body but got your own pad and other cars your poor and if you have an impala or bomb but still leave with mom and dad your balling


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

modesto64 said:


> Shit thats me I parked my Olds 10 years ago and now im building a 64 drop .


x2 had my cutlass all through high school joined the marine corp came back home after and didnt want it no more and got my big body


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

AGUILAR3 said:


> That may be true but you are starting off with a $3k car. With the $$ you use to build a full show 80/90s ride, you can barely buy an early classic. Big difference.


 Ive seen almost done imps go for 3-10 grand, But all in all...... G bodies caddy's and the classic cars, its all we have left to build, you know what Im saying? They are the last of the RWD. I build 80's cars cause its what I grew up riding in...... not imps and bombs. More sentimental value to me. One day I'll get an imp but thats in the future


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE...
> G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


so far one of the dumbest things said so far, there are alot of g bodies that have much more work done than impalas just because its an impala it doesn't mean shit. not like they're very expensive hard top impalas are a dime a dozen just like g bodies. as far as bombs go i dont like them probably because i didn't grow up with them, they're cool to look at but i wouldn't want one. to me its the level at which a car is built that matters and thats what separates the men from the boys. look at the full show cars with the amount of money put in them they could have built any car they wanted.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> dont agree with that all, 80's to 90's parts cost as much as impala parts. Ive bought them so I know what Im talking about


come on player a whole 90 kit runs at the most 800 thats fenders,hood,header panel front and back bumper and side panels... grill chromed for a 62 impala 350 -450 fresh front bumper 350 to 450 back bumper 350 to 450... i know parts are still expensive for all low riders but the caddys and g bodys are still in the junk yards shit i wish that was the case for impalas even my 72 datsun 510 parts are expensive the same as a impala but all im sayin is its cost more to build a impala then a g body or caddy... but once again like i said not all g bodys are low class but the percentage of them are just like bombs and impalas i guess... i didnt mean to offend anyone to each their own...


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> so 93 fleetwoods and 93 lincolns are cool even they are the same car just different year makes no since


 No I hate those equally too sorry if I wasn't specific enough for you.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I think if I ever got another 80's car it'd be a LeSabre or Electra.. 81' LeSabre was my first car..I like em cuz theyre like a full-size Regal and different than a CoupeD or 2door Caprice..This was my 84' Electra..


+1 I like 80's lesabre lo lo's


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> come on player a whole 90 kit runs at the most 800 thats fenders,hood,header panel front and back bumper and side panels... grill chromed for a 62 impala 350 -450 fresh front bumper 350 to 450 back bumper 350 to 450... i know parts are still expensive for all low riders but the caddys and g bodys are still in the junk yards shit i wish that was the case for impalas even my 72 datsun 510 parts are expensive the same as a impala but all im sayin is its cost more to build a impala then a g body or caddy... but once again like i said not all g bodys are low class but the percentage of them are just like bombs and impalas i guess... i didnt mean to offend anyone to each their own...


no offense taken.. I guess it depends on the condition of the car before you get started on it


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

So since we're on the subject... Wtf ever happened to all the non traditionals in clubs??(corvairs, 5.0's, Euros, Pintos,) hell even the minis and vans


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ROCK OUT said:


> so far one of the dumbest things said so far, there are alot of g bodies that have much more work done than impalas just because its an impala it doesn't mean shit.* not like they're very expensive hard top impalas are a dime a dozen just like g bodies*. as far as bombs go i don't like them probably because i didn't grow up with them, they're cool to look at but i wouldn't want one. to me its the level at which a car is built that matters and that's what separates the men from the boys. look at the full show cars with the amount of money put in them they could have built any car they wanted.


 I don't know about that?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I don't know about that?


 x2, but I guess it depends on the year of impala aswell


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I don't know about that?


guess it depends on what you consider expensive. look at how much most people pay for there camrys and new lil bullshit cars they're in the same price range.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I like any lowrider. How many Impalas, Regals, and Caddys can you look at. They have been done so many ways and times, what's left? I have a Regal and wouldn't mind an Impala, but I ain't going to hate on someone who thinks outside the box.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Not really a type of car, but I can't stand t-tops in lowriders.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Btw @ pits & lows nice garage! Also those 72spokes look classy on the olds


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Limos and 4door box caprices they have a place but I don't think that's in the lowrider scene


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ive always said the same thing bout them year lesabres, I wanted one for the longest time, was hard to find a clean 2dr round here, but I still like them and would build one if I found one 




JustCruisin said:


> 81' LeSabre..I like em cuz theyre like a full-size Regal and different than a CoupeD or 2door Caprice..
> This was my 84' Electra..


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Another one I hate as a low low- the ford mustang














Oh! You meant a lowrider 














My bad!!


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> 4 door non traditional cars and the god awful wagons :barf:


61 to 65 wagons is tha shit if you got style and g body wagon hop good......60s 4door are a waste of chevy...then when a mothafuk try to fix one up its like why?????its a 4door...good for parts....oh and four door caprice stop frontn and get a 2dr...boxchevyshoe.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

78trhru80 regal...yuck uhh....nasty....even?if its a hopper.....and if you over 30 a 78 to 88 gbody aint a lowrider homeboy..man up...its a chev or lac ..or a full sized gm 2dr....motha fuckas trip me out pullin up that shit....damn no matter what is a cutlass .regal. mc. grand prix its all tha same malibu are rare in 2dr so i.m gone leave them alone but them others aint shit i had 5 of em 1 regal 4 cutlass.....but my lowlow was always a 2drboxchev...and no i got a single pump fleetwood ...so i cant go backwards ..next rider is a glasshouse


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oakland and the bay got some nasty alternative cars to 4door 70s caprice/impala...dont know why they like them parts cars


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> +1 I like 80's lesabre lo lo's


man on tha real lesabre and deltas that year was fake ass lacs.....in tha 70s they was fake glasshouses...king sized cutlass and regals...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


shoeone32 said:


> 78trhru80 regal...yuck uhh....nasty....even?if its a hopper.....and if you over 30 a 78 to 88 gbody aint a lowrider homeboy..man up...its a chev or lac ..or a full sized gm 2dr....motha fuckas trip me out pullin up that shit....damn no matter what is a cutlass .regal. mc. grand prix its all tha same malibu are rare in 2dr so i.m gone leave them alone but them others aint shit i had 5 of em 1 regal 4 cutlass.....but my lowlow was always a 2drboxchev...and no i got a single pump fleetwood ...so i cant go backwards ..next rider is a glasshouse


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

jackhopper said:


> i have been low riding for a lot of years i have seen a lot of cars built as low riders some looked good, some did not thats how low riding got started, you did not want to go with flow if we built all of the same brand cars there would be no fun in low riding hydro`s or no hydro`s and not all of your early low riders had hydraulics.


spoken like a true lowrider , plus the car is just a small part of lowriding ,the big part is how you act as a person, how u carry your self around people that are not into lowriding & think its all about dope dealing & gang banging. im 43yrs old i been into this lowrider thing since i was 17 , ive seen it lose a lot of O/G riders who got tired of all the bullshit that goes with it . ps build what u got & ride that shit till the wheels fall off .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn to much hating I guess I haven maned up cause I'm 32 yo and I have a cutlass si that also makes me a poor mofo fuck what anybody says I love every ride as long as its got lowriding flavor fix what you got we should embrace more and stop hatting or your fellow riders regardless of what they ride. How the [email protected]% is the movement gonna grow if the next man is a hater true rider I love every inch of lowriders trucks,bikes,strollers and I don't even have kids my goal is to ride A-side influence as many ppl as I can or get them hooked on lowriderd bug true lowrider everyone welcome


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> i took this one chick to show a show a couple yrs ago...she said "uggg is dumb that eveybody got the same little wheels".. she did have a valid point


I hope you didn't take her to another show after that.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> man on tha real lesabre and deltas that year was fake ass lacs.....in tha 70s they was fake glasshouses...king sized cutlass and regals...


 WTF @ " fake ass lacs" what does that even mean?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> WTF @ " fake ass lacs" what does that even mean?


hes a dumbass im sure hes pointed at 61 bel air 409 and called it a fake ass impala


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> 78trhru80 regal...yuck uhh....nasty....even?if its a hopper.....and if you over 30 a 78 to 88 gbody aint a lowrider homeboy..man up...its a chev or lac ..or a full sized gm 2dr....motha fuckas trip me out pullin up that shit....damn no matter what is a cutlass .regal. mc. grand prix its all tha same malibu are rare in 2dr so i.m gone leave them alone but them others aint shit i had 5 of em 1 regal 4 cutlass.....but my lowlow was always a 2drboxchev...and no i got a single pump fleetwood ...so i cant go backwards ..next rider is a glasshouse


 glasshouses are ugly IMO, Id drive a cutty anyday of the week :yes:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

pretty soon all the cars that you guys are doggin out on here g-bodys ,lacs ,lincs etc will be all gone the last tru full frame rwd cars . just like they did in the late 70s-80s to the 50s & 60s cars toss them to the side then miss them when there gone & hard to find ?????!!!!.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

shoeone32 said:


> 61 to 65 wagons is tha shit if you got style and g body wagon hop good........


Not everyone who lowrides has this ingredient..


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

any four door from my point of view..! Some Are Exceptional!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

jdc68chevy said:


> pretty soon all the cars that you guys are doggin out on here g-bodys ,lacs ,lincs etc will be all gone the last tru full frame rwd cars . just like they did in the late 70s-80s to the 50s & 60s cars toss them to the side then miss them when there gone & hard to find ?????!!!!.


I tried to tell um :yes:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess what iam trying to say is lowride no matter what,keep it alive.but if you going to lowride please try to put white walls on your ride.lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

4 door impalas


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I would hate that in 10 yrs there would only be 1-2 lrm shows.I would love that all of us as clubs,solo riders keep on pushing,if you want a gbody then get a gbody or an impala work your ass of and get an impala,fix whatever you like not what other people tell you to.oh and do not get offended when people try to put you down,most everybody started off with a primered ride. Keep on the movement lowriders


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> Not really a type of car, but I can't stand t-tops in lowriders.





KAKALAK said:


> glasshouses are ugly IMO, Id drive a cutty anyday of the week :yes:


Makin both ya fools hate me with 1 picture! :rofl:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Makin both ya fools hate me with 1 picture! :rofl:


that's was up,loving the color too


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

jdc68chevy said:


> spoken like a true lowrider , plus the car is just a small part of lowriding ,the big part is how you act as a person, how u carry your self around people that are not into lowriding & think its all about dope dealing & gang banging. im 43yrs old i been into this lowrider thing since i was 17 , ive seen it lose a lot of O/G riders who got tired of all the bullshit that goes with it . ps build what u got & ride that shit till the wheels fall off .


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Makin both ya fools hate me with 1 picture! :rofl:



Nice ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Glasshouses are not my thing but I dont think they are the ugliest, 4 door imps and wagons are


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HATE THESE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> HATE THESE


I like those..... wait .....what?


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Damn to much hating I guess I haven maned up cause I'm 32 yo and I have a cutlass si that also makes me a poor mofo fuck what anybody says I love every ride as long as its got lowriding flavor fix what you got we should embrace more and stop hatting or your fellow riders regardless of what they ride. How the [email protected]% is the movement gonna grow if the next man is a hater true rider I love every inch of lowriders trucks,bikes,strollers and I don't even have kids my goal is to ride A-side influence as many ppl as I can or get them hooked on lowriderd bug true lowrider everyone welcome


well why dont you step yo game up homie...its tha truth and i aint know h8r...but i do speak my mind...i build my own riders...own hydraulics..and break ****** mexicans samoans..and any one else off aways ready hot shit...no chippers..real street singles...so who wit a gbabybody...wanna line up nose up wit a caprice or a fleetwood...holla


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> WTF @ " fake ass lacs" what does that even mean?


that means dumb ass...you couldnt afford a cadi that yaer so you settled for tha kingsized reagl..or cutlass....who tha fuck ridez thise anyway they make better donks ...can?you put a euro on a delta..........for real...how you up date a le sabre they got 90 kits for them mothafuckas


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> hes a dumbass im sure hes pointed at 61 bel air 409 and called it a fake ass impala


yo mammas a dumb bitch puto....and 61 409 was impala 2dr bubletop bitch...tha 1st ss... And i shop at classic ind...perks of a caprice....we book shoping...so gbody ppl have fun in tha junk yard.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

4door chevy are parts cars...4door fleetwoods are the shit ..think a bout it


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> that means dumb ass...you couldnt afford a cadi that yaer so you settled for tha kingsized reagl..or cutlass....who tha fuck ridez thise anyway they make better donks ...can?you put a euro on a delta..........for real...how you up date a le sabre they got 90 kits for them mothafuckas


 Naw what it means actually is I didn't want a car thats already been done thousands of times if so I would just say fuck it and ride a chrysler 300c like everybody else in this world.........................Bet you my delta rides smoother then most lacs...........And why the fuck would I want to update my car its a 85 for a reason and thats the way I wan't to keep it...........If I want to updated car i would of bought a new car dumb fuck.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> So since we're on the subject... Wtf ever happened to all the non traditionals in clubs??(corvairs, 5.0's, Euros, Pintos,) hell even the minis and vans


I DONT KNOW. ASK ROBLEDO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS :shocked:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I aint gonna hate on nothin but Im not a fan of SS Montecarlos turned into lowriders, the front clip dont look right or that fin on the trunk. Those look good on staggered or big chrome Iroc rims


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Skim said:


> I DONT KNOW. ASK ROBLEDO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS :shocked:


now that's gangsta. Bolton's no white walls.lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> that means dumb ass...you couldnt afford a cadi that yaer so you settled for tha kingsized reagl..or cutlass....who tha fuck ridez thise anyway they make better donks ...can?*you put a euro on a delta..........for real...how you up date a le sabre they got 90 kits for them mothafuckas*


you are one dumb ass foo. if they had a 90 kit or martha stewart fleetwood side trim you probably would fuck an impala up if one got featured in a magazine


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> I aint gonna hate on nothin but Im not a fan of SS Montecarlos turned into lowriders, the front clip dont look right or that fin on the trunk. Those look good on staggered or big chrome Iroc rims


seen one lowered on 15 inch wires with no whitewalls shit looked good car is still around but now he has HREs


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Glasshouse is a real car so you probally got some bullshit......make some bigfish dvd z then run yo mouth


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Glasshouse is a real car so you probally got some bullshit......make some bigfish dvd z then run yo mouth...and how can you have a lowrida wit no lifts ...pumps..coils...checkvalve...dumps....riden on 13s wit no juice aint riden its pretending ........lowriders have switches.....l.a...rules...flow suit..we cut are cars to make them lowriders get it....can u dig it....if it aint cut its a car...on 13s.........and every thang with hydraulics aint a lowrider....mini trucks euros... trash trucks and tranzit busses have lifts ........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Naw what it means actually is I didn't want a car thats already been done thousands of times if so I would just say fuck it and ride a chrysler 300c like everybody else in this world.........................Bet you my delta rides smoother then most lacs...........And why the fuck would I want to update my car its a 85 for a reason and thats the way I wan't to keep it...........If I want to updated car i would of bought a new car dumb fuck.


i.ll break that delta off homie wit my lac wanna nose up....i bet you got 2dumps on you front pump....be honest........chipper....:and 6 batteries....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Skim said:


> I aint gonna hate on nothin but Im not a fan of SS Montecarlos turned into lowriders, the front clip dont look right or that fin on the trunk. Those look good on staggered or big chrome Iroc rims


yeah thatz how u ride them.......22gold daytons or zenith..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Glasshouse is a real car so you probally got some bullshit......make some bigfish dvd z then run yo mouth...and how can you have a lowrida wit no lifts ...pumps..coils...checkvalve...dumps....riden on 13s wit no juice aint riden its pretending ........lowriders have switches.....l.a...rules...flow suit..we cut are cars to make them lowriders get it....can u dig it....if it aint cut its a car...on 13s.........and every thang with hydraulics aint a lowrider....mini trucks euros... trash trucks and tranzit busses have lifts ........


so youre saying gypsy rose wasnt a lowrider


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> you are one dumb ass foo. if they had a 90 kit or martha stewart fleetwood side trim you probably would fuck an impala up if one got featured in a magazine


liked i said bitch...make some volumes of big fish..since vol 1.....ive been on em.....tha new years edtion 2011 that my caprice..at tha damn lookn good comin thru swangn...that red motha fucka.....what you workin wit.....a mini truck...a honda.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Do ya.ll use delta on your front pumps....signs of a chipper....squares ....rounds.....real shit.....no plunger dumps......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> liked i said bitch...make some volumes of big fish..since vol 1.....ive been on em.....tha new years edtion 2011 that my caprice..at tha damn lookn good comin thru swangn...that red motha fucka.....what you workin wit.....a mini truck...a honda.....


been keeping my eye on this Six fo









gonna make it look like my favorite six fo once i find a 06 roof swap


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Naw what it means actually is I didn't want a car thats already been done thousands of times if so I would just say fuck it and ride a chrysler 300c like everybody else in this world.........................Bet you my delta rides smoother then most lacs...........And why the fuck would I want to update my car its a 85 for a reason and thats the way I wan't to keep it...........If I want to updated car i would of bought a new car dumb fuck.


you tha bozo riden a delta


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> been keeping my eye on this Six fo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.classic killer! You should go jail


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> wtf.classic killer! You should go jail


this dude crazy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> wtf.classic killer! You should go jail


i rather be called a car killer than a restorer i have no qualms about taking a sawsall to a classic and bringing the roof down


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Its not a six fo.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i rather be called a car killer than a restorer i have no qualms about taking a sawsall to a classic and bringing the roof down


bro first off is not a 64 ,2nd I dont think thats your car.go drive your ford escort


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Guess what shoeone 32 I don't just have a cutlass I also have a fleewood 85 a regal and I also had a 64 but sold it so I stept my game up a long time ago and I lowride for fun and if you think I need to step my game up you should help me out and get me a ride since your so bad ass homie focus on your shit not mines if your so happy w your shit how come your giving opinions bout some one else's shit


----------



## ssblue (Apr 14, 2008)

Well i say any thing 4 door and foreign


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> HATE THESE


man we use too roll the doors off them 5th AVES back in the day drop some 30s & vouges on them and a bumper kit with a 30 spoke mounted in it man step the fuck BACK !!! them hoes came with best seats ever put in a car hands down more plush than a cadillac or linc back then . the only car that came close on seats were buick park aves & olds 98s , trust me im not hating on lacs im on my 4th lac and had 2 lincs im just calling it the way i remember it was back then . YES THESE WHERE & ARE MORE PLUSH THAN THE CADDY PILLOW TOPS ????!!!!.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Guess what shoeone 32 I don't just have a cutlass I also have a fleewood 85 a regal and I also had a 64 but sold it so I stept my game up a long time ago and I lowride for fun and if you think I need to step my game up you should help me out and get me a ride since your so bad ass homie focus on your shit not mines if your so happy w your shit how come your giving opinions bout some one else's shit


your a dip shit who sold a 64 for a regal???????..thats stepn up........look man drive a man car not boy car get...gbody....and if you need some hot shit...built pumps that have real plumbing....not 2 delta dumps to tha nose...get at me.....cause my fleetwood is probally hotter than yours.......boxchevyshoe at facebook......my pics say it all.......built not bought....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

jdc68chevy said:


> man we use too roll the doors off them 5th AVES back in the day drop some 30s & vouges on them and a bumper kit with a 30 spoke mounted in it man step the fuck BACK !!! them hoes came with best seats ever put in a car hands down more plush than a cadillac or linc back then . the only car that came close on seats were buick park aves & olds 98s , trust me im not hating on lacs im on my 4th lac and had 2 lincs im just calling it the way i remember it was back then . YES THESE WHERE & ARE MORE PLUSH THAN THE CADDY PILLOW TOPS ????!!!!.


 thats all fine and good but do they make good lowriders?


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

While we here let me say this....if you riden something clean....why use generick hydraulics....delta dumps .lil check valves...buying pumps pre built from a shop aint tha way....i build pumps for proformance and looks...and aircraft dumps.....for that custom look....no shop needed........boxchevyshoe at facebook......west


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

While we here let me say this....if you riden something clean....why use generick hydraulics....delta dumps .lil check valves...buying pumps pre built from a shop aint tha way....i build pumps for proformance and looks...and aircraft dumps.....for that custom look....no shop needed........boxchevyshoe at facebook......west ...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Slabs from north houston....the most ugliest shit anybody .......why........tipn on 44s....get the fuck out of here...tip it to pickaprt....


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rag Impalas, Rag Lacks, ANY Chevy, ANY caddi:barf:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> I DONT KNOW. ASK ROBLEDO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS :shocked:


 DAAAAMN Now thats HARD. Muthafucka dont even need juice


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

jdc68chevy said:


> spoken like a true lowrider , plus the car is just a small part of lowriding ,the big part is how you act as a person, how u carry your self around people that are not into lowriding & think its all about dope dealing & gang banging. im 43yrs old i been into this lowrider thing since i was 17 , ive seen it lose a lot of O/G riders who got tired of all the bullshit that goes with it . ps build what u got & ride that shit till the wheels fall off .


you know! thats how i see it. Everybody downed my idea of my first low was going to be a 89 Grand Marq. But my motto is... Fuck all those who judge you and your car, if you love your low that's the only thing that should matter.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> thats all fine and good but do they make good lowriders?


 With a 4 link in the back maybe
Add least spring cars to the list


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

souphillylow said:


> you know! thats how i see it. Everybody downed my idea of my first low was going to be a 89 Grand Marq. But my motto is... Fuck all those who judge you and your car, if you love your low that's the only thing that should matter.


 Then why dont you build any model Ford Taurus and make it a trophy winner, it cant be done , it might be good for laughs though


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

misterslick said:


> Then why dont you build any model Ford Taurus and make it a trophy winner, it cant be done , it might be good for laughs though


fo reals


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> With a 4 link in the back maybeAdd least spring cars to the list


 Shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ford rangers,


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

4 DOOR CUTLESS IF IT AINT A 2 DOOR WITH A EURO ITS NOT THE ONE


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

EBAY said:


> Rag Impalas, Rag Lacks, ANY Chevy, ANY caddi:barf:


exactamundo............


----------



## RoseCityGangsta (Aug 14, 2011)

it also depends how old you are, what you grew up with, and what your influences are. You look at old pictures from 30 years ago and people were lowriding cars that would not be done today i.e. late 79's Fords. I see kids do shit today that I personally think is crap. i.e. ChipFoose-two-tone-paint-jobs.*barf* that's some ****** shit if I ever saw some. But its popular, so what ever. Cuz in ten years, they gonna be hating somethin' that some "fucking kid" down the block is doing. It's all part of getting older. We all figure out what we like and dislike, an hopefully no one gets shot in the mean time. Except ANYthing front wheel drive. Period. Or anything foreign. I'm a muthafuckin' lowrider, not some ****** hanging out at the 24hr Starbucks.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Camaros,trans ams,


MAN THE BEST CAMAERO WAS MR OUIJA.. THATS FUKERS HARD AND THAT BRANDYWINE CAMAERO TOO THAT WAS LRM...


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

souphillylow said:


> you know! thats how i see it. Everybody downed my idea of my first low was going to be a 89 Grand Marq. But my motto is... Fuck all those who judge you and your car, if you love your low that's the only thing that should matter.


man pimp back in the day i had a 78 , 2 door merc , with skirts that car was nice . some new skool cats tried to clown on me building it but the o/gs i knew were like did they help u buy if not fuckem build your shit well i fuck around & sold it like a dumb ass . 2 yrs later there was 1 that appeared in LRM white on white clean as shit i felt like a fool .


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah but while we on subject what bout oakland ca ....oldschool zenith and vouges ....speakin onit pleezzee...stangs .cougars..falcon...mavericks...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> 4 DOOR CUTLESS IF IT AINT A 2 DOOR WITH A EURO ITS NOT THE ONE


put a euro on tha 4door...lmao.......the shave tha backdoor handle....see if anynody notice......a deltadevill88 need a euro.......


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> put a euro on tha 4door...lmao.......the shave tha backdoor handle....see if anynody notice......a deltadevill88 need a euro.......


Fuck a euro my shit clean as is


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jus try it .....send me a flick.......


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

trucks, el camino's, most fords.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

ice cream trucks...:twak:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

cop cars.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Front and back suzuki side kick.....ive seen it....the krazy shit is a k5 rwd cut.....on 80r14 170 no0top....it looked good....wit 16 inch strokes?in the rear......


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Someone else said it, but Lowrider limos are fucking retarded


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE (Apr 15, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Makin both ya fools hate me with 1 picture! :rofl:


TTT TOPS TO THE TOP HOMIE!


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Limos aint that bad tha worst is sedan deville..from 77 to 85....fake ass fleetwood


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> Someone else said it, but Lowrider limos are fucking retarded


lol. agreed! the only thing worse than a 4dr, is a limo.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> lol. agreed! the only thing worse than a 4dr, is a limo.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Always seems to be the people with limos who have the crying baby in the display, and a fog machine, and strobe lights and shit.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Limos aint that bad


you lost all your gangster street cred with this comment Big Dog. Anyone who thinks Limo lowlows are cool is a fool.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Slantback cadies.grand pre,astro vans.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Most of the cars in the "cars you dont always see as a lowrider" thread. If you dont always see them as a lowrider, theres probably a good reason for that. Lol


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Most of the cars in the "cars you dont always see as a lowrider" thread. If you dont always see them as a lowrider, theres probably a good reason for that. Lol


 Not really people scared to be original and do there own shit they want to copy what the next man has already done. Shout out to my delta 88 coupr ridahs 4 do got ta go


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> DAAAAMN Now thats HARD. Muthafucka dont even need juice


THe bad thing about deep ass rims on those old mini-vans is you couldn't open the sliding door on the side all the way..


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

AGUILAR3 said:


> you lost all your gangster street cred with this comment Big Dog. Anyone who thinks Limo lowlows are cool is a fool.


lmao....fuck that 90 brougham limos if hooked right are descent.....you sure you aint thinkn bout a 6door funeral car......how?many beers you had........for real 90brougham limo ill stand up for that one......no boomerang antena thou


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Slantback cadies.grand pre,astro vans.


slant backs....this goes back to slabs from houston.....nothing iz as ugly......tipn on 44s str8 to tha pickapart.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

77 seville......subframes......these cars suck......everytime i see one cut i fall out laughing....on and dont put a bumperkit on it..........


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

EBAY said:


> Impala rags are hideous.


:werd:


Now :finger: you all, I'm out......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> come on player a whole 90 kit runs at the most 800 thats fenders,hood,header panel front and back bumper and side panels... grill chromed for a 62 impala 350 -450 fresh front bumper 350 to 450 back bumper 350 to 450... i know parts are still expensive for all low riders but the caddys and g bodys are still in the junk yards shit i wish that was the case for impalas even my 72 datsun 510 parts are expensive the same as a impala but all im sayin is its cost more to build a impala then a g body or caddy... but once again like i said not all g bodys are low class but the percentage of them are just like bombs and impalas i guess... i didnt mean to offend anyone to each their own...


tell me where i can get a 90 brougham kit ?? That shit hard to find....aint no classic industry for cadi dog......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> slant backs....this goes back to slabs from houston.....nothing iz as ugly......tipn on 44s str8 to tha pickapart.......


 Im born n raised in hou.but dont fuc wit swangers.that shit is trash.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> tell me where i can get a 90 brougham kit ?? That shit hard to find....aint no classic industry for cadi dog......


 I got a comp 90 n d back yard..might part out fo d right price.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> I got a comp 90 n d back yard..might part out fo d right price.......


i feel you bout them swangas folks.....but what up that 90 kit.front back sides...dash......holla at me dog i also do hydraulics...build some klean pumps....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Any import,and all mini vans imo suck


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> tell me where i can get a 90 brougham kit ?? That shit hard to find....aint no classic industry for cadi dog......


the reason is because u can still find 90s in the junk yard... cadillacs are nice but most of them are not on the same level as a 58-68 impala... just my openion.. i been through my share of cadillacs


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

SMH....and people wonder why lowriding is dead. Take a look at this thread and you can see lowriding is dying out. I remember when you could juice a 4 door delta 88 , buick park ave , Honda, Burreta , thunderbirds, astro vans hell even a lumina and it was all good....if thats what you could afford. Now it HAS TO BE a show stopper....has to be a Chevy, ....has to be chromed out top to bottom ...has to have Zeniths or Daytons...has to be a cookie cutter lowrider SMH


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> SMH....and people wonder why lowriding is dead. Take a look at this thread and you can see lowriding is dying out. I remember when you could juice a 4 door delta 88 , buick park ave , Honda, Burreta , thunderbirds, astro vans hell even a lumina and it was all good....if thats what you could afford. Now it HAS TO BE a show stopper....has to be a Chevy, ....has to be chromed out top to bottom ...has to have Zeniths or Daytons...has to be a cookie cutter lowrider SMH


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah. Now a days its impalas, 90s lincolns, 90s caddys, cutlass, regals


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man people how do you think lowriding got to this bad point its people like a lot of the people on here that are talking about people and what car's they like back in the 80s and 90s people where cutting just about anything and it was ok now of days everybody is riding the same cars just because its safe i dont like how lowriding is now!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Slantback cadies.grand pre,astro vans.


Oh yeah those caddies that look like they have been rearended :burn: :GM: :FAIL: :yessad:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> the reason is because u can still find 90s in the junk yard... cadillacs are nice but most of them are not on the same level as a 58-68 impala... just my openion.. i been through my share of cadillacs


a doggydog chevy runit..yeah..but aint nare no 90 brougham in no l.a. Junk yard...that shit aint eazy to kome by......so if you no a junk yard got 90s in it shoot me a adress.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

913ryderWYCO said:


> SMH....and people wonder why lowriding is dead. Take a look at this thread and you can see lowriding is dying out. I remember when you could juice a 4 door delta 88 , buick park ave , Honda, Burreta , thunderbirds, astro vans hell even a lumina and it was all good....if thats what you could afford. Now it HAS TO BE a show stopper....has to be a Chevy, ....has to be chromed out top to bottom ...has to have Zeniths or Daytons...has to be a cookie cutter lowrider SMH


it was never kool to lift none of those cars....that wasnt lowridin....that was wierdo.....chevy ..lacs ..gbody...gm fullsize...bombs...these are the cars of choice..ford ltd.crownvictorias..thunderbirds...from tha 70s..lincolns rwd.....rwd.....rwd....makes a real lowlow


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

EBAY said:


> Impala rags are hideous.


http://youtu.be/cySX4ybdoYo


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Silentdawg said:


> any and all fwd


:no:

not all


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Who lifts euro...fwd cars...or any odd ball car...needs to check is lowrider spirit


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mr. Inglewood said:


> Man people how do you think lowriding got to this bad point its people like a lot of the people on here that are talking about people and what car's they like back in the 80s and 90s people where cutting just about anything and it was ok now of days everybody is riding the same cars just because its safe i dont like how lowriding is now!!!!!


i here what you sayn dog but i.m from the wood to...64th str to be exact...and i know in the 80and 90s...it was a spurt of alternative car biulders using hydraulics...but these cars were not lowriders.....for the sime fact they didnt have the lowrider style image etc....you could not put one of these alternative cars on some 13 inch spokes..& 155 80,r13 on it pull up on crenshaw blvd and fit in.........it would look odd....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

what about cars that make good lowriders but you dont see alot of them...if any.......67skylark...65 66malibu...64..72 cutlass....74regal...67coupe.deville.........70selectra225..fakeglass houses...... 70sltd... but these cars make gr8 lowlows...solid frames..and strong motors.....when built right these for dipn


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

225s are fake glasshouses? what are you a fucking retard? the Duece and 1/4s cost more than caprices


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> a doggydog chevy runit..yeah..but aint nare no 90 brougham in no l.a. Junk yard...that shit aint eazy to kome by......so if you no a junk yard got 90s in it shoot me a adress.....


i run across them all the time at pick a part in sun valley and monrovia some times it be the whole front end the or just the lights are gone


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LOL ITS TRUE...
> G BODY= LOW CLASS (NO MONEY) IMPALAS= MIDDLE CLASS (DOIN ALRIGHT) BOMBS= A UPPER CLASS (MORE MONEY)


not true at all i been lowriding since the 70"s im 51 years old i done had allmost every chevy from 47-75 and a few 39"s but bombs are real nice there just not my thing i rather roll a ragg impala or a ragg belair then a bomb but as far as gbodys and other cars if thats what u like roll it fuck what ppl think its ya car and ya money


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

twin60 said:


> not true at all i been lowriding since the 70"s im 51 years old i done had allmost every chevy from 47-75 and a few 39"s but bombs are real nice there just not my thing i rather roll a ragg impala or a ragg belair then a bomb but as far as gbodys and other cars *if thats what u like roll it fuck what ppl think its ya car and ya money*


x2.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> 225s are fake glasshouses? what are you a fucking retard? the Duece and 1/4s cost more than caprices


ya mama retarded...225 a rare then a ghouse but not more sought after dummy....glasshouse is the new 64 lowiders lovem...and donk boys do to......and chevyrules......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

And this dude dont even own a lowlow....same dumbass loser norider from tha bolt wire forum....but aint got a rider??????lmao


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> And this dude dont even own a lowlow....same dumbass loser norider from tha bolt wire forum....but aint got a rider??????lmao


this coming from the ***** that claims hes the almighty in lowriding cause youre from LA fuck outta here


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

topics called " whats the car you hate the most as a lowrider"

it could just say "haters topic" or "Haters welcomed"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

leo said:


> topics called " whats the car you hate the most as a lowrider"
> 
> it could just say "haters topic" or "Haters welcomed"


ese buey habla puras mamadas como los tecos de nayarit, pinche mayate de las canacas


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

As far as bombs and older chevy go i feel tha argument...but if yo $ aint right its hard to put one together..if you live in a apt....can you aford to build or buy a 58 impala...56belair....and.on the low end its simple to put gbody together...few trips to pickapart...300$ donor car even....and also yo knowledge...just because you built a luxury sport..and a regal...dose.nt mean you could do a 49fleetline...and if you clean paint wet...hydraulics clean and workin..motor running good...beat...inside lookin good..you dipn tipn.......lowriden......then proceed.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Whats up with threse dudes buildn 4door chevy....i call that desparation........lmao i......dont make sense


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

twin60 said:


> i run across them all the time at pick a part in sun valley and monrovia some times it be the whole front end the or just the lights are gone


i.m hip to the one in monrovia...sunvalley tho..thats in sfv right??? Twin...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

I.m gonna have to hit those spots twin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> As far as bombs and older chevy go i feel tha argument...but if yo $ aint right its hard to put one together..if you live in a apt....can you aford to build or buy a 58 impala...56belair....and.on the low end its simple to put gbody together...few trips to pickapart...300$ donor car even....and also yo knowledge...just because you built a luxury sport..and a regal...dose.nt mean you could do a 49fleetline...and if you clean paint wet...hydraulics clean and workin..motor running good...beat...inside lookin good..you dipn tipn.......lowriden......then proceed.....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> As far as bombs and older chevy go i feel tha argument...but if yo $ aint right its hard to put one together..if you live in a apt....can you aford to build or buy a 58 impala...56belair....and.on the low end its simple to put gbody together...few trips to pickapart...300$ donor car even....and also yo knowledge...just because you built a luxury sport..and a regal...dose.nt mean you could do a 49fleetline...and if you clean paint wet...hydraulics clean and workin..motor running good...beat...inside lookin good..you dipn tipn.......lowriden......then proceed.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any custom convertible cutlass, regals, Monte Carlos or grand prixs. That shit does not look right, ugly. There's a reason gm did not design them that way.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Any custom convertible cutlass, regals, Monte Carlos or grand prixs. That shit does not look right, ugly. There's a reason gm did not design them that way.


 FYI they did make verts, however the numbers are small. So your saying the the GEO Metro's were designed right as verts ??? I dont agree :no:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> FYI they did make verts, however the numbers are small. So your saying the the GEO Metro's were designed right as verts ??? I dont agree :no:


they didnt come from detroit the conversions were done elsewhere, from your perspective no.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> they didnt come from detroit the conversions were done elsewhere, from your perspective no.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry mines gotta be Honda's with wires with the wheels sticking out!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

FUCK FOE DOOR CUTTY


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Sedan de.ville.....get a brougham.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Who builds a slab????? And for what????? With spy hunter wires....


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

awww i almost forgot bout them daynasty and new yorkers fuck ugly


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Motha fuckas who try to cut eldardos..novas....seville...4door 78 .80s malbu.....


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

Not a big fan of 78-80 regal or any 4 door cutlass. And fwd caddys just a waste


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

CHOSEN101 said:


> Not a big fan of 78-80 regal or any 4 door cutlass. And fwd caddys just a waste


thank you.....no mattet what you do to a 78-80 regal..its still trash


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Most trucks suck,but good for making them hoppers imo


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lowlows not fwd euros


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i think everyone should run out and buy the exact same car, put the exact same wheels on it, and the exact same paint and interior :uh:

what ever happened to being unique?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i think everyone should run out and buy the exact same car, put the exact same wheels on it, and the exact same paint and interior :uh:
> 
> what ever happened to being unique?


 that was sooo 90's bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

woeone23 said:


> awww i almost forgot bout them daynasty and new yorkers fuck ugly


:yes: I agree 200% I seen a dodge shadow hooked up one time :barf:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> that was sooo 90's bro


you mean there were lowriders prior to the training day monte?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> you mean there were lowriders prior to the training day monte?


I didnt know that lowriders existed before the training day movie came out


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> Ive always said the same thing bout them year lesabres, I wanted one for the longest time, was hard to find a clean 2dr round here, but I still like them and would build one if I found one


I got a clean ass 80' LeSabre limited that I've had as my first car, and now Im rebuildin it. Its fits "lowrider" in my eyes, and its fuckin rare. Finding those parts is harder that finding some impala parts.Thats just my opinion. It will have chrome undies,beat,and most important....BE ON THA BUMPER!!!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

drockone619 said:


> View attachment 372922
> I got a clean ass 80' LeSabre limited that I've had as my first car, and now Im rebuildin it. Its fits "lowrider" in my eyes, and its fuckin rare. Finding those parts is harder that finding some impala parts.Thats just my opinion. It will have chrome undies,beat,and most important....BE ON THA BUMPER!!!


if you klean and chekn bumper.....you on top.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Real lowriders.....not dick riders like lownslo


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

joeycutlass said:


> i always hated 78 79 80 monte but when training day came out shit love at first sighti always hated caprice 4dr box to this day but 2dr is te shit


4door box are parts for my 2door


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> if you klean and chekn bumper.....you on top.....


X2! I'll be out at the 2012 STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC puttin in work!! Yeah dat.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

What about transformers?ive never really liked those


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

On l.a i.m tryn to hit that functiton.......thats whats up ...619 krackn right now


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> What about transformers?ive never really liked those


i feel you where i.m from we invented that bullshit....but what i learned is in this digital world we live in..is that a lil lockup dont hurt as long as it lay down &drives....locksup and still drives tha same.....what i.m?sayn is anythang above ..14 inches in most cases is .....nondriving junk.....streetcars run it........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

But on the real what yall?thank? Bout a 77seville wit a 90 brougham kit on it bumper kit ...blowed brains....oh and what if its a 2door 4seater..???????


----------



## seattlest (Oct 14, 2011)

Let me just chime in as aperson who has be around this my entire life and having my family coming from the southwest where in AZ hydros are legal and NM has the lowriding capitol, sorry los angeles. Im in The northwest and have the same cultures as the south. In my opinion, theres alot of ugly lowriders but even the 64 impala can be made ugly. To think theres is some kind of status associated with the make and model is insane. I have had convertable 64 impala, 63 lesabre, hardtop 63 and 64 impala, fwd cadillacs, 83 cutlass, and right now a 78 monte carlo so what status am I? Lowriding started with guys lowering the cars available at the timeand what they could afford, didnt matter what it was just lower it and cruise. It has been that way until now as people got older and generations changed so did lowriding and the cars available. Anyone have issues of Lowrider from the 90s? Take alook at what was the norm then cavaliers, civics, and many other fwd drives. Hense the available at the time statement. Now it seems there is some kind of protocol for what acceptable? If so lets play the race card and say white people stick to hot rods and asians to imports funny because here in Seattle the lowrider scene is the only one were all races have a huge presense. All im saying is that it doesnt matter what you drive or how you style it or how much you spend or what anyone else thinks. Im sure the first impala made lowrider there were more than few that thought it was crazy. Will anyone think im crazy for taking a base model 2006 chrysler 300 and juice it with 17 inch wires and vogues and use it as a daily, instead of bags and 22s like evryone and there mom has? And yes i said base model. Why not? Its rwd drive! Its available and what i can afford! Just like theres nothing wrong with a deville compared to fleetwood, i guess some dont know back inthe early 80s they were the same car just different options. My Impalas not an SS so im stupid for making it a lowrider? Id rather preserve the SS for being a classic and cut the hell out a base model. I knoe this is a long rant but after readin this topic i had to get it out!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

seattlest said:


> Let me just chime in as aperson who has be around this my entire life and having my family coming from the southwest where in AZ hydros are legal and NM has the lowriding capitol, sorry los angeles. Im in The northwest and have the same cultures as the south. In my opinion, theres alot of ugly lowriders but even the 64 impala can be made ugly. To think theres is some kind of status associated with the make and model is insane. I have had convertable 64 impala, 63 lesabre, hardtop 63 and 64 impala, fwd cadillacs, 83 cutlass, and right now a 78 monte carlo so what status am I? Lowriding started with guys lowering the cars available at the timeand what they could afford, didnt matter what it was just lower it and cruise. It has been that way until now as people got older and generations changed so did lowriding and the cars available. Anyone have issues of Lowrider from the 90s? Take alook at what was the norm then cavaliers, civics, and many other fwd drives. Hense the available at the time statement. Now it seems there is some kind of protocol for what acceptable? If so lets play the race card and say white people stick to hot rods and asians to imports funny because here in Seattle the lowrider scene is the only one were all races have a huge presense. All im saying is that it doesnt matter what you drive or how you style it or how much you spend or what anyone else thinks. Im sure the first impala made lowrider there were more than few that thought it was crazy. Will anyone think im crazy for taking a base model 2006 chrysler 300 and juice it with 17 inch wires and vogues and use it as a daily, instead of bags and 22s like evryone and there mom has? And yes i said base model. Why not? Its rwd drive! Its available and what i can afford! Just like theres nothing wrong with a deville compared to fleetwood, i guess some dont know back inthe early 80s they were the same car just different options. My Impalas not an SS so im stupid for making it a lowrider? Id rather preserve the SS for being a classic and cut the hell out a base model. I knoe this is a long rant but after readin this topic i had to get it out!


cool story bro


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok i understand that in different decades certin cars where plentyful....in tha early 70s blacks on thae south west central la...w/s..where lowriden in fleetlines..nomads..59.h/t.impala...54belair...where all tha craze for lifting...no 1 would touch rag top impala...lol...fast forward to the 80s it was 60s and 70s chevy..and 70s monte carlo....the 90s came and gbody came in to play ...cadi ..coupedeville.....with 90 kits..and the flag ship car became the 64 impala....mostly because of a guy from compton who made a song....easy e....in t ha 87..88...so i understand how avalibilty plays a effect..now any of these car and others are kool to biuld


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

now you can be different like old skool lacs i.e 69 coupe..and other gm...but tha reason fwd will never be in the loop is the simple fact..if i take a non lifted..factory clean 63 impala ..82 monte carlo...71 caprice..79coupe..and a 69 rivera.. Put a set of 13s on them and you can hit a lowrider fuction....and fit in..but a honda.or import euro what ever wont even if lifted..it would be a odditiy...and fwd lacs have to go on shalows..so that x s them out....and a deville aint like a fleetwwod...in the 80s they a tad different..between tha doors...and big body brougham aint front wheel....why nobody ride a deville that year


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

And new mexico is not the lowrider capitol...lmao...there srill using dinosaur hydraulics....lowriding came from los angeles ....san diego...and san jose....these places came with the style and set off...mow i.m not saying newmex isnt one of the older lowrider states..but phoenix az... ..overshined them and advanced past them ....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Another thang when it comes to lifting is this....fullframe...a car with a two peice frame..subframe ...aint shit...and dont put a high pressure pumps in it...deeeeeeezaster.........thats has lot to do with it.......


----------



## seattlest (Oct 14, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> And new mexico is not the lowrider capitol...lmao...there srill using dinosaur hydraulics....lowriding came from los angeles ....san diego...and san jose....these places came with the style and set off...mow i.m not saying newmex isnt one of the older lowrider states..but phoenix az... ..overshined them and advanced past them ....




Well I do feel it ok for others opinions and to speak there thoughts I wanna remind you in my statement I mentioned nothing about hydraulics origins. Thats a whole new thread and left up to much opinion as whats better chicken or beef?As far the hydraulics are concerned your right the southern california area managed to reveloutionize the culture with not only the invention but refinement of the systems. Originally developed to only lift the car to clear speed bumps and such has now become who can go the highest. My point being, the topic is about what people dislike as lowriders and not whether or not they can have or should have hydraulics. hydraulics are only a facator of lowriding and are not what makes a car a lowrider. A lowrider is simply a style and doesnt matter what you include. Just remeber i was talkin about LOWriders not hoppers or who has the best. A lowrider is ANY vehicle with alterd suspension to lower the stance of the vehicle. Traditional or not face it.


----------



## seattlest (Oct 14, 2011)

oh an while you laughing your ass off pleaase let me invite you to check out this link and maybe google Lowrider Capital of the world to support my statement

www.espanolaonline.com/*lowriders*


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah but the heart of the lowrider is the hydraulic setup...thats what sets it apart from others...then the look wheels paint maybe...but hydro fosho..hitn switches??? Right??? Now as far as lowered cars...droped..slamed ect....that aint a lowlow.....and just because a car has hydro dosent make it a lowrider..


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

jdc68chevy said:


> pretty soon all the cars that you guys are doggin out on here g-bodys ,lacs ,lincs etc will be all gone the last tru full frame rwd cars . just like they did in the late 70s-80s to the 50s & 60s cars toss them to the side then miss them when there gone & hard to find ?????!!!!.


* This **is a TRUE STATEMENT, can't even go to the Chevy/Ford Dealers anymore & buy 80's parts**, you're lucky if engine parts, GM, **Motorcraft, Mercury parts are still available but not much. Nothing like original, **quality parts**.*


----------



## seattlest (Oct 14, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> Yeah but the heart of the lowrider is the hydraulic setup...thats what sets it apart from others...then the look wheels paint maybe...but hydro fosho..hitn switches??? Right??? Now as far as lowered cars...droped..slamed ect....that aint a lowlow.....and just because a car has hydro dosent make it a lowrider..


 Despite everything I have said I DO agree with you. I was simply making a point. Me being born in the 80s and didnt get my car till 99 puts me in that mindstate as well. Im just speaking historicly and not wanting to express any hate towards anyones car or choice of style. My style remains traditional as far as the juicing cars go and whats considered a true lowrider but i also like to go outside the box and and make somethin my own.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> *Yeah but the heart of the lowrider is the hydraulic setup*...thats what sets it apart from others...then the look wheels paint maybe...but hydro fosho..hitn switches??? Right??? Now as far as lowered cars...droped..slamed ect....that aint a lowlow.....and just because a car has hydro dosent make it a lowrider..


:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

seattlest said:


> Despite everything I have said I DO agree with you. I was simply making a point. Me being born in the 80s and didnt get my car till 99 puts me in that mindstate as well. Im just speaking historicly and not wanting to express any hate towards anyones car or choice of style. My style remains traditional as far as the juicing cars go and whats considered a true lowrider but i also like to go outside the box and and make somethin my own.


i here you ..i know that it was a time if you couldnt afford rims you kleaned up tha hub caps..and as long as yo switches was working you could ride crenshaw blvd on sunday....tryit now and you might get laughed at..but in those day you was happy to ride...even if you had a stock gbody with some 13s on it you could hit the shaw and have fun....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao:


why dont you come over to the black?lowrider forum...and get the real history...you wierdo.......with no lowlow


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

you know another rare lowlow is 71-72 cutlass 442 even my big bro got 2 badass cutty both rags...one single pump 8 batteries....other one donked....wit 24 daytons both where.painted by ........doc........


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

seattlest said:


> Let me just chime in as aperson who has be around this my entire life and having my family coming from the southwest where in AZ hydros are legal and NM has the lowriding capitol, sorry los angeles. Im in The northwest and have the same cultures as the south. In my opinion, theres alot of ugly lowriders but even the 64 impala can be made ugly. To think theres is some kind of status associated with the make and model is insane. I have had convertable 64 impala, 63 lesabre, hardtop 63 and 64 impala, fwd cadillacs, 83 cutlass, and right now a 78 monte carlo so what status am I? Lowriding started with guys lowering the cars available at the timeand what they could afford, didnt matter what it was just lower it and cruise. It has been that way until now as people got older and generations changed so did lowriding and the cars available. Anyone have issues of Lowrider from the 90s? Take alook at what was the norm then cavaliers, civics, and many other fwd drives. Hense the available at the time statement. Now it seems there is some kind of protocol for what acceptable? If so lets play the race card and say white people stick to hot rods and asians to imports funny because here in Seattle the lowrider scene is the only one were all races have a huge presense. All im saying is that it doesnt matter what you drive or how you style it or how much you spend or what anyone else thinks. Im sure the first impala made lowrider there were more than few that thought it was crazy. Will anyone think im crazy for taking a base model 2006 chrysler 300 and juice it with 17 inch wires and vogues and use it as a daily, instead of bags and 22s like evryone and there mom has? And yes i said base model. Why not? Its rwd drive! Its available and what i can afford! Just like theres nothing wrong with a deville compared to fleetwood, i guess some dont know back inthe early 80s they were the same car just different options. My Impalas not an SS so im stupid for making it a lowrider? Id rather preserve the SS for being a classic and cut the hell out a base model. I knoe this is a long rant but after readin this topic i had to get it out!


:thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Still a bunch of hatin up in here


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Now days seems that if you dont have an impala you aint shit. What ever happened to oldschool montes, rivieras, thunderbirds, lincolns and grand prix. Any of these rides built right look just as nice. Most people are followers not leaders be creative and dont be scared to build something different.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

all these gm cars but people act like they cant touch them...but one thang ia the frames are great and the motors a superb..yeah...305..307..327...350...400,,455..ect.....you can t go wront with a 2 door gm....door lac only pass..but 2 door...hardtop and coupes


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

In my opinion, Most cars that aren't "Body by Fisher" are always a little harder too see what the owner was tryin' 2 accomplish, but I feel is still possible if the cars was done right. As long as it holds "cleanliness/functional" 2 the lowrider name, and is not an AMC Eagle.
http://blog.nwautos.com//071009_tony_autobio_604x372.jpg


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The only bad lowrider IMO is the one an owner built to another mans standards/guidlines rather than his own.

but I'd hate to see any 70's compact done lowrider style. or customized at all..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

AndrewH said:


> The only bad lowrider IMO is the one an owner built to another mans standards/guidlines rather than his own.
> 
> but I'd hate to see any 70's compact done lowrider style. or customized at all..


:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rIdaho said:


> In my opinion, Most cars that aren't "Body by Fisher" are always a little harder too see what the owner was tryin' 2 accomplish, but I feel is still possible if the cars was done right. As long as it holds "cleanliness/functional" 2 the lowrider name, and is not an *AMC Eagle.*
> http://blog.nwautos.com//071009_tony_autobio_604x372.jpg


those shouldnt be lower than stock anyways


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

AndrewH said:


> The only bad lowrider IMO is the one an owner built to another mans standards/guidlines rather than his own.but I'd hate to see any 70's compact done lowrider style. or customized at all..


s0 youre telln me i shouldnt put a pacer together.....single pump ...13s....pin stripes....what bout a gremlin.....


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> s0 youre telln me i shouldnt put a pacer together.....single pump ...13s....pin stripes....what bout a gremlin.....


...I wanna see that muthafuka hit bumper. Pacer would be better. Painted like the Santana with an '06 frame swap.:420:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

rIdaho said:


> ...I wanna see that muthafuka hit bumper. Pacer would be better. Painted like the Santana with an '06 frame swap.:420:


hell yeah....stand still 3 wheel....metal flake green paint...whiteguts...nardi...piston pump to tha nose....triple gold zenith wires or daytons...l7 solo baric...in tha back seat....i.m gone call it setn tha pace...oh and i.m gone put a 305 chevy motor in it...lmao....i got to stop smoking weed........not...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

You should call it

Still Hate N


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

seattlest said:


> oh an while you laughing your ass off pleaase let me invite you to check out this link and maybe google Lowrider Capital of the world to support my statement
> 
> www.espanolaonline.com/*lowriders*


:thumbsup:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

leo said:


> You should call itStill Hate N


???????????????????


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> ???????????????????


Yeah you,

All you do is hate up in these forums.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ya.ll motha fuckas to thin in the skin..too be lowrider....yall wine like bitches....crybaby ass fools...grow some nuttz....get the koolaid out ya system....lowrider capitol....lowrider world bitch....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> ya.ll motha fuckas to thin in the skin..too be lowrider....yall wine like bitches....crybaby ass fools...grow some nuttz....get the koolaid out ya system....lowrider capitol....lowrider world bitch....


You sir, are an embarrassment to yourself, this culture we all share, your club and your race.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

leo said:


> You sir, are an embarrassment to yourself, this culture we all share, *your club and your race*.


kicked out of the first, second is questionable


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> :drama:


:roflmao:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate seeing people that really do have taste, waste there time and effort into a G-body, when they should be concentrating on 64 on down.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I hate seeing people that really do have taste, waste there time and effort into a G-body, when they should be concentrating on 64 on down.


 but not everybody grew up in them 64 and below cars.... Im an 80's baby, so I like Cutlass' & Lacs  :boink:


Im sure all the Bomb owners say "I hate seeing people that really do have taste, waste there time and effort into a 41-64s, when they should be concentrating on 40's on down." :uh:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

*KAKALAK, it takes a lot to make me say, I'm wrong, and on this one, I'm wrong. For years i've been stuck on Tri-Fives and 58-64 impalas. I've said to myself,"65 and newer is a waste of time". It never crossed my mind that the 54 on down old school lowriders probably thought of me, wasting my time with my rides.*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> *KAKALAK, it takes a lot to make me say, I'm wrong, and on this one, I'm wrong. For years i've been stuck on Tri-Fives and 58-64 impalas. I've said to myself,"65 and newer is a waste of time". It never crossed my mind that the 54 on down old school lowriders probably thought of me, wasting my time with my rides.*


 I know your being a smartazz about it but to each his own with their cars  oh.... remember to sweep the legs :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

shoeone32 said:


> you know another rare lowlow is 71-72 cutlass 442 even my big bro got 2 badass cutty both rags...one single pump 8 batteries....other one donked....wit 24 daytons both where.painted by ........doc........


just by you saying this leads me to believe that you dont know shit,white kids from the burbs say shit like that cuz they dont know better#imjustsayin


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I hate seeing people that really do have taste, waste there time and effort into a G-body, when they should be concentrating on 64 on down.


i hate seeing people waste their time learning and putting effort into martial arts just to get defeated by a striker with no martial arts experience whatsoever...#imjustsayin


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i hate seeing people waste their time learning and putting effort into martial arts just to get defeated by a striker with no martial arts experience whatsoever...#imjustsayin



that only happen to me one time and one time only,(lucky punch),, but don't worry I got my revenge by beating up his Sensei.... Ask Mr. Miyagi, who showed him how to catch flys with some Yoshinoya chop-stick?,,,,,,,(a) ME THAT'S WHO.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> that only happen to me one time and one time only,(lucky punch),, but don't worry I got my revenge by beating up his Sensei.... Ask Mr. Miyagi, who showed him how to catch flys with some Yoshinoya chop-stick?,,,,,,,(a) ME THAT'S WHO.


 :wow:


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuck LTDs


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

tainin day 64


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Any mini van,or imported vehicle:barf:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TRAILER QUEENS.....:thumbsdown::nono:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally I am building a 4 door 64 BelAir. A little out of the box, maybe, but it will look good, that I guarandamntee. Yeah I take loads of shit for it all the time, (the ever popular why the fuck you buildin a 4 door and a BelAir of all cars?) but really who cares what other people think (I sure as shit don't) of what's a good lo, or what's a bad lo? If YOU like what you bring to the table in the lowrider community whether it's out of the box, or in line with others, all that matters is that YOU (the builder) are proud of what YOU have built. 

All this hatin on this ride shouldn't be a lo lo, that ride is the perfect lo lo, etc. it's all a moot point. As the saying goes "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". 

My whoppin $.02 worth


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> TRAILER QUEENS.....:thumbsdown::nono:


good ass point


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

mtdawg said:


> Personally I am building a 4 door 64 BelAir. A little out of the box, maybe, but it will look good, that I guarandamntee. Yeah I take loads of shit for it all the time, (the ever popular why the fuck you buildin a 4 door and a BelAir of all cars?) but really who cares what other people think (I sure as shit don't) of what's a good lo, or what's a bad lo? If YOU like what you bring to the table in the lowrider community whether it's out of the box, or in line with others, all that matters is that YOU (the builder) are proud of what YOU have built.
> 
> All this hatin on this ride shouldn't be a lo lo, that ride is the perfect lo lo, etc. it's all a moot point. As the saying goes "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".
> 
> My whoppin $.02 worth


good opinion


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

mtdawg said:


> Personally I am building a 4 door 64 BelAir. A little out of the box, maybe, but it will look good, that I guarandamntee. Yeah I take loads of shit for it all the time, (the ever popular why the fuck you buildin a 4 door and a BelAir of all cars?) but really who cares what other people think (I sure as shit don't) of what's a good lo, or what's a bad lo? If YOU like what you bring to the table in the lowrider community whether it's out of the box, or in line with others, all that matters is that YOU (the builder) are proud of what YOU have built.
> 
> All this hatin on this ride shouldn't be a lo lo, that ride is the perfect lo lo, etc. it's all a moot point. As the saying goes "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".
> 
> My whoppin $.02 worth


DO YOUR THING HOMEBOY AND DO IT TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!! WE SHOULD ALL APPRECIATE ALL RIDES!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TRAILER QUEENZ.....:barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> TRAILER QUEENS.....:thumbsdown::nono:



quoted for truth


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

How about if you own a daily and a trailer queen:dunno: 

Oh yea, and lowriders without white walls:thumbsdown:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> DO YOUR THING HOMEBOY AND DO IT TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!! WE SHOULD ALL APPRECIATE ALL RIDES!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> good opinion


thanks. It's been almost 3 years on my build, still no paint (nor any body work), hydros, or frame wrap. LOL cash went dry for a spell.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

4 door cuttys i hate them shits


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> 4 door cuttys i hate them shits


:barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> 4 door cuttys i hate them shits


i never understood why the rear windows never rolled down :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I though they did :dunno: my dad had one :happysad:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TRAILER QUEENZ.....*:guns:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I use to have a 4 door 64 impala no post and they look good,but when its a 4 door with post :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

90% of four doors


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> dont agree with that all, 80's to 90's parts cost as much as impala parts. Ive bought them so I know what Im talking about


IDK ABOUT THAT CUZ A BUMPER ON A GBODY WILL COST 25-75 AND A IMPALA WILL COST 300-500


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> IDK ABOUT THAT CUZ A BUMPER ON A GBODY WILL COST 25-75 AND A IMPALA WILL COST 300-500


I cant speak on a g-body but when i had my 96 fleetwood the bumpers on that new was 400 a pc. and the bumper gards was a 100 a pc so in the end a complete bumper 600 for the back 600 for the 1200 total just for front and rear bumpers out the box new! I put just as much in my old 96 as I have in my 63 ss.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I cant speak on a g-body but when i had my 96 fleetwood the bumpers on that new was 400 a pc. and the bumper gards was a 100 a pc so in the end a complete bumper 600 for the back 600 for the 1200 total just for front and rear bumpers out the box new! I put just as much in my old 96 as I have in my 63 ss.


DAM NO OFFENSE BUT I DINK DAZ A RIP OFF UNLESS ITS ENGRAVED,,U CAN ALWAYS FIND A CLEAN 1 AT A JUNKYARD,,U NEVER RARELY FIND A IMPALA AT A LOCAL JUNKYARD


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

4 door Impalas and 4 door G bodys are pure crap.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM NO OFFENSE BUT I DINK DAZ A RIP OFF UNLESS ITS ENGRAVED,,U CAN ALWAYS FIND A CLEAN 1 AT A JUNKYARD,,U NEVER RARELY FIND A IMPALA AT A LOCAL JUNKYARD


No offense taken hommie. you right you can find newer model stuff at the Junk yard........and where I'm at its hard finding 93-96 fleetwoods just as hard as finding 60 to 70 something Impalas..heading to the junk yard isn't always how I like to get down,,,if i can get it new I buy new no matter if its 60,70,80,or 90's. With caddies...one can be cheap on one end but still pay out the ass on something eles. why be cheap at all if you gonna pay you gonna pay...thats just my opt.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a customer of mine cool as can be,og all tatted up from l.a drives a 96 ford taurus with 14 "bolt ons 30 spokes no white walls.how do I tell him we in 2011??and that car was.never cool?lmao


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I have a customer of mine cool as can be,og all tatted up from l.a drives a 96 ford taurus with 14 "bolt ons 30 spokes no white walls.how do I tell him we in 2011??and that car was.never cool?lmao



:squint::rofl:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

By the way I dont like ford taurus as lowrider:nono:s


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> By the way I dont like ford taurus as lowrider:nono:s


:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> No offense taken hommie. you right you can find newer model stuff at the Junk yard........and where I'm at its hard finding 93-96 fleetwoods just as hard as finding 60 to 70 something Impalas..heading to the junk yard isn't always how I like to get down,,,if i can get it new I buy new no matter if its 60,70,80,or 90's. With caddies...one can be cheap on one end but still pay out the ass on something eles. why be cheap at all if you gonna pay you gonna pay...thats just my opt.


O IGHT DAT MAKES SENSE THEN IF THERE AINT REALLY JUNKYARDS AROUND CUZ EVEN IF UR ON LIL PEOPLE ON HERE GET DEM FROM THER AND TRY AND GET RICH OFF THEM,,BUT WER I WUZ AT THERE USUALY 1 OR 2 FLEETS EVERYWEEK ALONG WIT ALOTA GBODYS


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Silentdawg said:


> any and all fwd


:roflmao:Loving this pic ! FWD cars shouldn't exist period and especially not made into lows!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I really don't hate on anyone's pride and joy but there's some ride that just don't look right particularly when they are done tacky.Fairmonts,Granada and the wannabe Monte known as the Cordoba don't do nothing for me.But even these cars can be nice in the right hands.


----------



## doomstic (Apr 8, 2012)

words from a newbie here, but the original reason I even payed any attention to lowrider culture was the big ass cars like (4 door) caprices and lincolns. we didn't have any lowriders where I grew up, so I'd buy lowrider mag to stare at and eventually got an 88 9C1 Caprice that I loved the chit out of; only then do you begin to understand that lowriding can ALSO mean awesome handling and when folks get schooled by a rusted out land yacht thru the curves they body roll off of they begin to wonder if GT, SS or a lame ass spoiler means ANYTHING. anything pontiac thats front wheel drive will have to punch me out or chase me down to get any of MY respect.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

All impalas,capris,cutlass,regals,and oh yea montes


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

sixty 3's and sixty 4's are caca


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I think that the 90-96 caprice does not transfer well into lowrider style. They're long. Lots of windows but didnt capture the lowrider feel of the 90-7 towncar or Cadillac big body of the same era


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LowIndyd said:


> :roflmao:Loving this pic ! FWD cars shouldn't exist period and especially not made into lows!


yeah i guess thats why the big 3 still make them


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> 4 door Impalas and 4 door G bodys are pure crap.


4 door G body??


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

The cars on 13's are pretty gay.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

So are guys coming onto layitlow that own SUVs and Donks, when this is a lowrider site.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Maximus1959 said:


> So are guys coming onto layitlow that own SUVs and Donks, when this is a lowrider site.












your point?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


> your point?


Post your truck up!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> your point?


Uhhh...maybe you need to re read what you wrote. You said cars on 13's. That means all cars, including 
Impalas etc. You made it sound like your a Donk or SUV rider. If that is the case, then why are you on a lowrider website?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don Dueces said:


> your point?


Those are not even 13's. Try 15 x 10 or bigger. And that shit was tight in the mid 90's. Now its lame.

your point?[/QUOTE]


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

payfred said:


> 4 door G body??


Ya never seen one??


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> Ya never seen one??


x2 its not like them shits are rare you see more olds than the regals and malibus but still


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heres the 3 ugly sisters, none of these had roll down back windows if i remember right.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This is the first time I've seen one of these..
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/2923179446.html

Looks weird, but I think it could be hooked up as a lowrider....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> This is the first time I've seen one of these..
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/cto/2923179446.html
> 
> Looks weird, but I think it could be hooked up as a lowrider....


nah them slantbacks are lame, if youre joining the outfit sure why not they pride themselves in finding the shittiest car and making a lowrider out of it.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Maximus1959 said:


> Uhhh...maybe you need to re read what you wrote. You said cars on 13's. That means all cars, including
> Impalas etc. You made it sound like your a Donk or SUV rider. If that is the case, then why are you on a lowrider website?





Maximus1959 said:


> Those are not even 13's. Try 15 x 10 or bigger. And that shit was tight in the mid 90's. Now its lame.
> 
> your point?


[/QUOTE]

obvious trolling is obvious


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Ya never seen one??


Man I must've never paid attention to one. Wow them shits really ARE ugly


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah them slantbacks are lame, if youre joining the outfit sure why not they pride themselves in finding the shittiest car and making a lowrider out of it.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:so thats y u never go to shows


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

This topic full of closed minds :inout:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Any g body...


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

in reality if the hard works put into the car whatever the persons preference may be is whatever...but i feel certain cars just were not made to be lowrided. such as classic 55-57 chevrolets... 58s n up go hard tho....and anything below 55 is tight i like 53s decked out...any camaro is retarded to me also.and mustangs. certain cars just dont look good. 4 door impalas are funky looking, since im personally a 2 door kind of guy but if every inch of the cars painted and detailed you really cant hate.... even tho i love my box chevy 4 door until i can find a 2 door. something about the 86-87 box i just love 2 and 4 door boxs are always a favorite no matter what condition...you gotta follow the body lines...but hey its all what your into i guess..and def not suvs... mini trucks are cool too.. just saying


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

doomstic said:


> words from a newbie here, but the original reason I even payed any attention to lowrider culture was the big ass cars like (4 door) caprices and lincolns. we didn't have any lowriders where I grew up, so I'd buy lowrider mag to stare at and eventually got an 88 9C1 Caprice that I loved the chit out of; only then do you begin to understand that lowriding can ALSO mean awesome handling and when folks get schooled by a rusted out land yacht thru the curves they body roll off of they begin to wonder if GT, SS or a lame ass spoiler means ANYTHING. anything pontiac thats front wheel drive will have to punch me out or chase me down to get any of MY respect.


something about them box chevys man..cant go wrong....


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

bigbadth1 said:


> in reality if the hard works put into the car whatever the persons preference may be is whatever...but i feel certain cars just were not made to be lowrided. such as classic 55-57 chevrolets... 58s n up go hard tho....and anything below 55 is tight i like 53s decked out...any camaro is retarded to me also.and mustangs. certain cars just dont look good. 4 door impalas are funky looking, since im personally a 2 door kind of guy but if every inch of the cars painted and detailed you really cant hate.... even tho i love my box chevy 4 door until i can find a 2 door. something about the 86-87 box i just love 2 and 4 door boxs are always a favorite no matter what condition...you gotta follow the body lines...but hey its all what your into i guess..and def not suvs... mini trucks are cool too.. just saying


dont get me wrong guys.. the 55-57 chevys on here go hard.. but im a stock kind of guy and for those cars they deserve to be restored or drag raced like yester year. just saying...


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

bigbadth1 said:


> dont get me wrong guys.. the 55-57 chevys on here go hard.. but im a stock kind of guy and for those cars they deserve to be restored or drag raced like yester year. just saying...


 :ugh: ... 57 chevy bel air is at the top of the lowrider food chain!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> This topic full of closed minds :inout:


:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Playboy206 said:


> :yes:


 it sure is i like a Lowrider no matter what it is. Cabezas de chorlito


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

the cadillac sevilles..... they look like they got rearended :run:


----------



## Redrum88 (Mar 17, 2012)

How the fuck can you hate 1980-88 Pontiac Grand Prix as a lowrider? Its a Gbody style, its the same fucking thing as the rest of them besides the grill. 

Anyways, that was my first lowrider and maybe I'm biased into loving them. 1982 Pontiac Grand Prix in particular... I don't see how you can hate though, its a Gbody, same damn thing as a 80's Regal/Monte/Cutlass...

Yeah... back on topic. I dislike any truck thats dropped and juiced.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

the grand prix is the ugly duckling of g bodys, they seriously made that fucker ugly on purpose. In my opinion the only g bodys worth a shit are luxury sports and euro cuttys


----------



## Redrum88 (Mar 17, 2012)

83 Grand Prix...


----------



## Redrum88 (Mar 17, 2012)

83 buick regal...

WTF BRO THIS IS THE INTERNET, I'M RIGHT UR WRONG AND I WILL TRY TO CHANGE UR OPINION NO MATTER WHAT, AND IT WON'T CHANGE BUT IDC.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Geo Tracker








Mustangs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Grand prix got sum fucked up body lines


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

If the wheels stick out past the body it shouldnt be made into a lowrider!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HATE ANY LOW LOW THAT HAS MORE TOYS IN IT, THEN THERE KIDS ROOMS. LOL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

I HAD A 4 DOOR 79 NEW YORKER PRIMER WITH SPRAYPAINT .HAD EMBLEM SPRAYED ON THE SIDES WITH RUNS .ONLY HAD 3,BOLT-ONS NO CAPS AND A DOUGHNUT . FLYING A PLAQUE. HE HAD THE BALLS TO ROLL UP ON ME DRIVEING A 64 AND LOOKS AT ME LIKE I FUCKED UP


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

k louie said:


> I HAD A 4 DOOR 79 NEW YORKER PRIMER WITH SPRAYPAINT .HAD EMBLEM SPRAYED ON THE SIDES WITH RUNS .ONLY HAD 3,BOLT-ONS NO CAPS AND A DOUGHNUT . FLYING A PLAQUE. HE HAD THE BALLS TO ROLL UP ON ME DRIVEING A 64 AND LOOKS AT ME LIKE I FUCKED UP


 LOL. I THINK WE ALL HAD ONE OF THOSE DAYS HOMIE. DO U HAVE ANY PIC OF THAT 79 ? ? ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

misterslick said:


> Grand prix got sum fucked up body lines


This is true. I like all the g-body's but the bumpers/lights and body lines killed the grand prix. Roll what ya got.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

All the stuff thats being said in Here is the reason why people think lowriding is dead we quick to judgr somebody else ideas and say its wack I thought it was about originality and being different come up with something new for the game me personally I hate but ill still give a ****** credit this ****** with the mini truck lay frame on 13x7s on juice may not look good 2 u but when its in lowrider magz and he repping all of us abd putting out a good name for all of us then let it be thats just my 2 cents


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

86bluemcLS said:


> All the stuff thats being said in Here is the reason why people think lowriding is dead we quick to judgr somebody else ideas and say its wack I thought it was about originality and being different come up with something new for the game me personally I hate but ill still give a ****** credit this ****** with the mini truck lay frame on 13x7s on juice may not look good 2 u but when its in lowrider magz and he repping all of us abd putting out a good name for all of us then let it be thats just my 2 cents


you can have the cleanest 4door or wagon but to me its still something I think should not be built


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe its just me showing my age but it seems to me a lot of ppl on here need a history lesson. I rode in my first lifted lolo in 1981 and i was hooked. Back then everybody wasnt so closed minded about other peoples rides. All types of cars were built up to sum very high standards and even if it wasnt something that would be considered a traditional lowrider, so what, you appreciated that someone took the time to build their vision their way. I dont like to hear somebody running down anothers ride because even if its not your style its what they like and built how they wanted to build it and who is anybody to tell somebody they shouldnt have built something or they wasted their money on that etc.. The closed minded thinking will be the downfall.


----------



## ThA CoPyCaT© (Jan 8, 2012)

I realy don't like the european lowriders, like the Mercedes, VW, etc.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Needs vogues


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

lincolnlowrider76 said:


> Maybe its just me showing my age but it seems to me a lot of ppl on here need a history lesson. I rode in my first lifted lolo in 1981 and i was hooked. Back then everybody wasnt so closed minded about other peoples rides. All types of cars were built up to sum very high standards and even if it wasnt something that would be considered a traditional lowrider, so what, you appreciated that someone took the time to build their vision their way. I dont like to hear somebody running down anothers ride because even if its not your style its what they like and built how they wanted to build it and who is anybody to tell somebody they shouldnt have built something or they wasted their money on that etc.. The closed minded thinking will be the downfall.


It already was the downfall


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

well as for me Im tired of seeing the same shit impalas cadillacs every cruze or show and gbodys


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Galaxie, newport,ltds,bonnevilles,wildcats grand prix etc ect make nice lowriders people just scared too be diffrent


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

FirmeJoe said:


> This topic full of closed minds :inout:


Hell yeah!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lincolnlowrider76 said:


> Maybe its just me showing my age but it seems to me a lot of ppl on here need a history lesson. I rode in my first lifted lolo in 1981 and i was hooked. Back then everybody wasnt so closed minded about other peoples rides. All types of cars were built up to sum very high standards and even if it wasnt something that would be considered a traditional lowrider, so what, you appreciated that someone took the time to build their vision their way. I dont like to hear somebody running down anothers ride because even if its not your style its what they like and built how they wanted to build it and who is anybody to tell somebody they shouldnt have built something or they wasted their money on that etc.. The closed minded thinking will be the downfall.


build it for u. I'm just giving my opinion. I don't build cars to suit other people.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

In my opinion I like to see different stuff people thinking outside of the box I've seen fords ,volvos Mercedes and they were all cool ,now what I don't like are 80/90 lincolns they just don't do it for me


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would like to see more newer rides on wires n white walls even if they gotta be standard or fwd rims


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't we all just get along? All I wanted was a pepsi.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

G_KRALY said:


> :ugh: ... 57 chevy bel air is at the top of the lowrider food chain!


 Nope. In terms of value it is:

58 rag
57 rag


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I dont really care for any impala


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

plague said:


> I dont really care for any impala


BELEE DAT^


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RAGITY LOWRIDERS


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

AS STATED, BACK IN THE VERY BEGINNING OF LOW RIDIN, I'M TALKIN WAY BACK, YOU BUILT N RODE WHAT U HAD, AS A CAR SHOW JUDGE AND FORMER BUILDER OF SEVERAL DIFFERANT CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, MINI'S VW'S AND MORE, ALL OF WHICH WERE AND ARE STILL 1ST IN THEIR CATAGORIES, IT'S ALL ABOUT WHAT YOU WANNA BUILD, I LOOK UPON EACH AND EVERY VEHICLE AS A SOLE BUILD BY WHO'S EVER IMAGINATION IT IS/WAS, LEARN TO APPRICIATE ALL FORMS OF BUILDS, LOOK ON EACH VEHICLE AS UNIQUE, YES WE ALL ARE DIFFERANT AND YES WE ALL HAVE OUR OWN OPINIONS, BUT PLEASE QUIT HATIN ON SOME ONE ELSES RIDE


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I like them all regardless but the lowrider seen full of dudes trying to impress other dudes and what trips me out is when people talk shit about 4 door impalas but bust nuts for 4 door 90 lacs and lincs


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

Lil Razo said:


> I like them all regardless but the lowrider seen full of dudes trying to impress other dudes and what trips me out is when people talk shit about 4 door impalas but bust nuts for 4 door 90 lacs and lincs


:yes:


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

as long as you like what you have, its all good! I have an impala but would love to build a corvair. the typical muscle cars as lowriders aren't my cup of tea but I can still appreciate them. be it chevelle, nova, mustang, Camaro, trans am, gto........ as long as the person attempts to keep the lowrider lifestyle alive im down with whatever they wanna build. I think its nice to see a bit of diversity a car shows


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Nope. In terms of value it is:
> 
> 58 rag
> 57 rag


57 rag?

Buaha,

There's like 100 on ebay with sellers desperate to sale them!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh,

And anything older than a 1964!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> 4 door non traditional cars and the god awful wagons :barf:


qft


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> I like them all regardless but the lowrider seen full of dudes trying to impress other dudes and what trips me out is when people talk shit about 4 door impalas but bust nuts for 4 door 90 lacs and lincs


bahaaaahaaa because its a cadillac.... thats the top of the line cars in my opinion. 4 door imps, cutlass's, regals, pretty much anything else except a towncar can kick rocks guey!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> I like them all regardless but the lowrider seen full of dudes trying to impress other dudes and what trips me out is when people talk shit about 4 door impalas but bust nuts for 4 door 90 lacs and lincs


I guarantee if those same caddies n lincs were produced in 2 doors no one wuld look at a 4 door ur talkin apples n oranges


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

4 door car converted to a 2 door car.....


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

or 4 door car that has the rear door handles shaved to imitate a 2 door. I don't mind 4 doors but don't really get a counterfeit 2 door


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

new cars:thumbsup:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't stand the bubble chevys .
Even though there not far from the big body I just can't stand seeing them as lowriders


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a big fan of unusual cars made into lowriders, especially 70s cars. What I've never been able to get on board with is Towncars (or any 4 door except the early Lincolns/T-Birds with the suicide back doors).


----------



## Juju941 (Jun 24, 2012)

joeycutlass said:


> 1989-2011 don't make good lowriders even bigbody caddys ahve an angle thats all wrong so cut off for lowriding is 1989 anything newer is not a lowerider. i don't make the rules


I think Lincoln towncars are the last new cars that even pass for a lowrider


----------



## Juju941 (Jun 24, 2012)

And that's cause I got a 2006 towncar and a 96 Fleetwood


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

How bout hhr's ? Or maybe even scion xb's
I think people gotta get creative if lowriding is to get popular again


----------



## 02603sec (Jan 26, 2012)

1966 225 red convt lowrider with the buick wheels. Now thats what i would like to see! Please, though big bodies only.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

What is more played out?

Scarface Murals, water drop patterns, or people putting the word "BIG" in front of their name?


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

If you like your ride, it don't really matter what anyone else thinks, at least it was always the case for me... 

How many of you didn't feel the same way I did (even if you don't like G-body MCs (I never was a big fan)) when you saw this part? J/S


----------



## DenRoc (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to agree with any and all four wheel drive cars.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Marty McFly said:


> Nope. In terms of value it is:
> 
> 58 rag
> 57 rag


2 of my fav's... the 57 would have be a rag! But I love 58 Ht's so dammmm much I would not need a rag in that year! 
Now 62 to 64 I think the station wagons are more sexy than the 2 door's ! ( that's just me)

Back on topic) I always hated it when guys with american Fwd cars would ask me about putting Hydro's on there shit!


----------



## fleetwoodboule (Aug 8, 2013)

I dislike most 4 doors execept for 93-96 fleetwoods,fwd cars, trucks and actually most of the 80's car....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I really don't like 80s caprices


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

the grand prix gbodys have ugly front ends.dont mind the euro clip gbodys.still $500 cars at the end of the day IMO.


----------



## stuckey126 (Jan 10, 2012)

4 door impalas and any caprice just don't sit right. Oh yea those whack ass airbags on anything.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowriders are usually a bunch of ******* who care what other grown men think about them and their car.. /topic


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lowriders are usually a bunch of ******* who care what other grown men think about them and their car.. /topic


bwahahahaha teh sloth comin with troof


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

SJRaider18 said:


> How bout hhr's ? Or maybe even scion xb's
> I think people gotta get creative if lowriding is to get popular again


well said how is the life style gonna move forwards if we do close minded I like the oddball or nontraditional


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm all about creativity, the only thing I can hate on is four doors. I don't get why 4 door caddys and towncars get a pass. I'd rather roll a granprix two door over a four door caddy or linc.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Gotta love these 4door


----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

Astro vans are garbage lows IMO. Any van for that matter.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

The 1998 Lincoln town cars and up. I don't like there more modern look as a lowrider.


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

BRAVO said:


> i took this one chick to show a show a couple yrs ago...she said "uggg is dumb that eveybody got the same little wheels".. she did have a valid point


Hahahahhahahha this crack me up.bro.lol


----------

